# iohyve Ubuntu Boot



## ivangrozny (Mar 14, 2020)

I am in the process of setting up an Ubuntu VM using iohyve.

I used the following command to install the .iso:

```
iohyve install <vm-name> ubuntu-16.04.6-desktop-amd64.iso
```

While this is running, I open another terminal and run:

```
iohyve console <vm-name>
```

The following prompt pops up:

```
Starting console on <vm-name>...
~~. to escape console [uses cu(1) for console]
Connected

OK
```
So, I run "ls":


```
d .disk
d boot
d casper
d dists
d EFI
d install
d isolinux
   md5sum.txt
d pics
d pool
d preseed
   README.diskdefines
   ubuntu
```

I find files named "initrd" and "vmlinuz" in the casper/ directory. This is precisely what I am seeking. In the past, I've used the following commands to boot the kernel:


```
linux casper/vmlinuz
initrd casper/initrd
boot
```

However, neither the "linux" nor "initrd" commands are available in this terminal. "?" reveals the available commands in the terminal. The only relevant commands seem to be "load" and "boot". I've tried different combinations, like "load casper/vmlinuz", "boot casper/vmlinuz", etc.

I'm wondering how I can go about booting the kernel and installer from this terminal. There don't seem to be any useful READMEs nor forum posts on Google that point me in the right direction.


----------



## Emrion (Mar 15, 2020)

Can you give the result of `iohyve getall <vm-name>`?


----------

